# Practicing for the Driving Exam in English?



## Guest

Hello everyone, happy Saturday.

Does anyone know of any website where I can do the DGT practice tests for the driving exam in English? I've been doing the exams in Spanish and have noticed that my biggest mistakes are coming from stupid vocabulary mistakes. I found one website that charges 40 euros to access their practice exams. Does anyone know of any site where I can practice for free? I think I'm going to throw in the towel and just do the exam in English, even though it's British English (there's more differences than one might think!)


----------



## gus-lopez

There's definitely some out there as I stumbled across one last year & was amusing myself doing them .


----------



## gus-lopez

If you go to the DGT website Dirección General de Tráfico on the right click on 'test de exámenes ' , read instructions & press aceptar , choose from list of licence type required & click on 'consultar' , B for cars, choose language (You don't need to put in dni , just click on entrar & off you go.) At the end you can see all the answers one by one . 
I cannot see how to refresh so that you get new questions so all I do is shut that window & it takes you back to the licence page ; click on ' consultar B ' again & you've a different set of questions. 

It must have been on here that I was doing them before . I stumbled across them whilst I was in their for something else. I must admit though that some of the questions/answers are ambiguous , to say the least.
I didn't think you could throw anything out of a car window but apparently you can as long as it doesn't damage the road surface or infrastucture !! 

Good luck !


----------



## gus-lopez

Apparently 'B' , cars , is the only one you can do in English.


----------



## xabiaxica

gus-lopez said:


> If you go to the DGT website Dirección General de Tráfico on the right click on 'test de exámenes ' , read instructions & press aceptar , choose from list of licence type required & click on 'consultar' , B for cars, choose language (You don't need to put in dni , just click on entrar & off you go.) At the end you can see all the answers one by one .
> I cannot see how to refresh so that you get new questions so all I do is shut that window & it takes you back to the licence page ; click on ' consultar B ' again & you've a different set of questions.
> 
> It must have been on here that I was doing them before . I stumbled across them whilst I was in their for something else. I must admit though that some of the questions/answers are ambiguous , to say the least.
> I didn't think you could throw anything out of a car window but apparently you can as long as it doesn't damage the road surface or infrastucture !!
> 
> Good luck !


what's a pass???

I just scored 20/30..............I don't drive, have never really studied it & only ever took half a dozen lessons over 20 years ago!!


----------



## gus-lopez

xabiachica said:


> what's a pass???
> 
> I just scored 20/30..............I don't drive, have never really studied it & only ever took half a dozen lessons over 20 years ago!!


The actual theory test is a 40-question multiple-choice test. To pass you must answer 36 or more questions correctly within the allotted time. Questions are chosen at random from a bank of over 1,500 questions ! 

In the UK if your 1st language is not english or you do not read or understand english well you can ask for a voice-over in 21 other languages ! :lol:


----------



## Guest

THANK YOU!!!!! 

I really enjoyed the question that I stumbled across that said in order to get rid of fatigue one must stop and *work* to stretch the legs. Oops!


----------



## gus-lopez

This will make you laugh.

Getting a drivers licence in Andalucía, driving lessons Costa del Sol, Spain.


----------



## Guest

*"And should you fail a second time to recall the maximum speed of an electric lawn-mower on a dual carriageway in the fog, you must automatically pay a second fee"*

She is so right. *headdesk*


----------

